# [RESOLVIDO]emerge + sets

## fredhardest

Pessoal, 

Seguinte... estou tentando instalar o KDE-4.4 com sets mas quando eu tento rodar emerge -av @kde-4.4, ele diz "There are no sets to satisfy 'kde-4.4'. The following sets exist: selected, system, world."

Já chequei as pasta sets do portage e o kde-4.4 está lá.

Alguém pode me dar uma dica p/ resolver isso?

----------

## fredhardest

Problema de versão... minha versão atual do portage não suporta sets...  :Sad: 

Já estou atualizando... hehehe

Falou!

----------

